# Veggies



## Kaylz (Feb 13, 2018)

what's good roasted? I like sprouts, was going to give cabbage a bash, I don't like carrots (find them too sweet) what do you guys like? x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 13, 2018)

Courgette, mushrooms, red pepper, red onion, tomatoes are my favourite roasted veggies 
I drizzle with olive oil and add garlic.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 13, 2018)

Have to say I've never tried sprouts, do you par boil them first?


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 13, 2018)

I have roasted parsnips, sweet potatoes and beetroot at various times and like them all.  Drizzle oil on broccoli florets and bake for 20 minutes (fan 180) , a 'nuttier' taste than when boiled. Cauliflower is supposed to roast well but not tried it yet. Admit I am type 2 diabetic and not on medication, so have little idea if any of these are suitable for you


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 13, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> do you par boil them first?


I don't but then again I prefer them on the crunchy side.....


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 13, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Have to say I've never tried sprouts, do you par boil them first?


They are delicious, I had them tonight and yes par boil first  x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 13, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I have roasted parsnips, sweet potatoes and beetroot at various times and like them all.  Drizzle oil on broccoli florets and bake for 20 minutes (fan 180) , a 'nuttier' taste than when boiled. Cauliflower is supposed to roast well but not tried it yet. Admit I am type 2 diabetic and not on medication, so have little idea if any of these are suitable for you


All mentioned are a little too carb laden for me I'm afraid x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 13, 2018)

Has anyone ever done roast radish? x


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 13, 2018)

Just thought, my mother in law used to roast celery, that may be ok?


----------



## Midnightrider (Feb 13, 2018)

Roast celeriac is particularly good, especially with fish, as is roast fennel (a personal favourite). You can also roast parsnips, squash, and sweet potato too.


----------



## khskel (Feb 13, 2018)

Butternut squash definitely and kohlrabi


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 13, 2018)

I often have courgete by itself, is that OK for you?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 13, 2018)

You want young celery still attached as a bunch - trim and halve it lengthwise and you braise it, not roast.  Absolutely delish but from raw, steam for about 10 minutes and then braise in about half an inch of stock - proper meat stock is the best, with meat fat in it but whatever floats your boat!

I wouldn't have thought there were very many carbs in even half a ton of 'trees' or 'flowers' (what broccoli and cauli have always been served to the grandkids as!)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 13, 2018)

Braised celery is great for home made soups too, adds fantastic flavour.


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 13, 2018)

Spaghetti Squash..... Halved, drizzled with Olive Oil & roasted for about an hour at 400 (Fahrenheit)


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

khskel said:


> kohlrabi


Excuse my ignorance but I've never heard of it! lol, what is it and where am I most likely to find it?



Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I often have courgete by itself, is that OK for you?


To be honest hun I don't have a clue haha, I don't know if I like courgette, I had it once years ago and wasn't keen on it but that's probably due to the fact the person boiled it to within an inch of its life and it was a soggy pile of mush! lol



Martin Canty said:


> Spaghetti Squash


Looked for that online for someone else and every website I went on said it wasn't available so that's not a possibility at the moment  x


----------



## Radders (Feb 14, 2018)

Apparently you can roast baby gem lettuce. I haven’t tried it but it’s on my list. 
Savoy cabbage goes nicely crispy. 
I love roasted baby tomatoes: so easy and quick.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 14, 2018)

Portobello mushrooms  stuffed with cheese and garlic.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

Radders said:


> Apparently you can roast baby gem lettuce. I haven’t tried it but it’s on my list.
> Savoy cabbage goes nicely crispy.
> I love roasted baby tomatoes: so easy and quick.


Really, wouldn't have thought of roasting a lettuce! haha x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Portobello mushrooms  stuffed with cheese and garlic.


ah see I'm not TOO keen on mushrooms, I had one of the pre-packed garlic cream cheese stuffed mushrooms a few months ago and I did like it but that was far carbier than if I'd  made it myself as I wouldn't have added the crumbs! lol x


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> ah see I'm not TOO keen on mushrooms, I had one of the pre-packed garlic cream cheese stuffed mushrooms a few months ago and I did like it but that was far carbier than if I'd  made it myself as I wouldn't have added the crumbs! lol x


I just buy them from Morrsions and stick then in the oven lol OK OK Ok NO Morrisons there I guess


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 14, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Portobello mushrooms  stuffed with cheese and garlic.



Oh yes, delicious! I'm having one tomorrow night


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 14, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Oh yes, delicious! I'm having one tomorrow night


ONE? lol they get lonely as singles, they need a partner. I had 2 the other night with my steak, just plain mushrooms 4 slits in them and a sliced garlic glove in each. Amazing.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I just buy them from Morrsions and stick then in the oven lol OK OK Ok NO Morrisons there I guess


Nope no Morrisons haha x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> ONE? lol they get lonely as singles, they need a partner. I had 2 the other night with my steak, just plain mushrooms 4 slits in them and a sliced garlic glove in each. Amazing.


Yes but supermarket ones have breadcrumbs so can be as much as 6g carbs each, us poor insulin dependant folk have to think about that along with whatever else we're having!! LOL xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Yes but supermarket ones have breadcrumbs so can be as much as 6g carbs each, us poor insulin dependant folk have to think about that along with whatever else we're having!! LOL xx


These didn't I double checked lol. I avod anything wit a hint of bread. i will check in case I was having a senior moment


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Yes but supermarket ones have breadcrumbs so can be as much as 6g carbs each, us poor insulin dependant folk have to think about that along with whatever else we're having!! LOL xx


4g carbs per mushroom


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Jeandp (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Has anyone ever done roast radish? x



I have seen these recommended on an American site, they "allegedly" turn out like mini roast potatoes. Not tried them myself though. Let us know if you do.


----------



## khskel (Feb 14, 2018)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohlrabi

Where to find it? I got some from Sainsbury's but you don't see much about.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 14, 2018)

You can roast cauliflower also
http://allrecipes.com/search/results/?wt=roast cauliflower&sort=re


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't mean to be pedantic @Vince_UK but read ingredients list, it states dextrose and sugar as ingredients that you wouldn't add yourself at home and also at the end 'dry crumb' (wheat flour, yeast, salt) so I beg to differ! HAHA  x


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I don't mean to be pedantic @Vince_UK but read ingredients list, it states dextrose and sugar as ingredients that you wouldn't add yourself at home and also at the end 'dry crumb' (wheat flour, yeast, salt) so I beg to differ! HAHA  x


Never check that lol


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 14, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> You can roast cauliflower also
> http://allrecipes.com/search/results/?wt=roast cauliflower&sort=re




Yum, going to try some of those!


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I don't mean to be pedantic @Vince_UK but read ingredients list, it states dextrose and sugar as ingredients that you wouldn't add yourself at home and also at the end 'dry crumb' (wheat flour, yeast, salt) so I beg to differ! HAHA  x


Pedantic or pernickety  LOL


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

khskel said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohlrabi
> 
> Where to find it? I got some from Sainsbury's but you don't see much about.


Ohh thanks, looks interesting, will have to keep an eye out for it!  x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

Jeandp said:


> I have seen these recommended on an American site, they "allegedly" turn out like mini roast potatoes. Not tried them myself though. Let us know if you do.


I will do, have to be careful in this house though as the men aren't keen on many vegetables at all! Nobody but me like green beans, partner will only eat sprouts if roasted, its a nightmare! lol x


----------



## grainger (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I will do, have to be careful in this house though as the men aren't keen on many vegetables at all! Nobody but me like green beans, partner will only eat sprouts if roasted, its a nightmare! lol x



When I met my husband he only ate carrots and peas - just train them @Kaylz - he now eats everything except mushrooms and leeks


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 14, 2018)

Oh yes, I like roasted leek too!


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

grainger said:


> When I met my husband he only ate carrots and peas - just train them @Kaylz - he now eats everything except mushrooms and leeks


God hun I've tried! haha, my granddad turns 86 this year so he's not going to change his mind on veg now but Bruce I at least though I could get to eat more and varied but no, he says he eats tatties, they are a veg so end of! lol xx


----------



## Sally W (Feb 14, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> Spaghetti Squash..... Halved, drizzled with Olive Oil & roasted for about an hour at 400 (Fahrenheit)


Where can you buy spaghetti squash? Been looking for ages. Realise it’s out of season at mo but when in where can I get some?


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Where can you buy spaghetti squash? Been looking for ages. Realise it’s out of season at mo but when in where can I get some?


Martin isn't in the UK I'm afraid Sally x


----------



## Sally W (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Martin isn't in the UK I'm afraid Sally x


Ah thanks K. I got all excited for a mo! x


----------



## eggyg (Feb 14, 2018)

Roast peppers, courgettes and aubergines, add tin tomatoes, be careful of carbs though, sautéed onions and garlic, oregano and you have a perfect ratatouille. 16grms carbs per tin toms but that would make four portions easily. Also like roasted leeks, I haven’t tried roasted sprouts but I do par boil and half and pan fry with chopped up bacon. That’s tasty.


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 14, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Where can you buy spaghetti squash? Been looking for ages. Realise it’s out of season at mo but when in where can I get some?


Fortunately, in Southern California, they are available year round..... When I lived in the UK we used to grow them each year, quite easy to grow but we would end up with way too many to eat....


----------



## Midnightrider (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Excuse my ignorance but I've never heard of it! lol, what is it and where am I most likely to find it?
> 
> 
> x



Don't know whether you have a Jewish supermarket (most cities have one) but you would get some there. Makes great soup. Purple kohlrabi is particularly good.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 14, 2018)

Midnightrider said:


> Don't know whether you have a Jewish supermarket (most cities have one) but you would get some there. Makes great soup. Purple kohlrabi is particularly good.


Erm no haha, I'm in a small town in Scotland although classed as a city due to having a cathedral, we have 2 supermarkets and neither of them Jewish! lol x


----------



## grovesy (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Erm no haha, I'm in a small town in Scotland although classed as a city due to having a cathedral, we have 2 supermarkets and neither of them Jewish! lol x


I live in a city in England it is big but we don't have a Jewish Supermarket either.


----------



## Sally W (Feb 14, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> Fortunately, in Southern California, they are available year round..... When I lived in the UK we used to grow them each year, quite easy to grow but we would end up with way too many to eat....


Lucky you! Love California. I see there are plenty of low carb US recipes using spaghetti squash. We tried one from Wholefoods market and loved it. However they have recently closed down in Gloucestershire now I’ve got a taste for them.


----------



## Midnightrider (Feb 14, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Erm no haha, I'm in a small town in Scotland although classed as a city due to having a cathedral, we have 2 supermarkets and neither of them Jewish! lol x


Supermarket probably not the right word, lol. We do have a Kosher grocery in Gateshead. They don't advertise, so most people don't know it's there.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 15, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Where can you buy spaghetti squash? Been looking for ages. Realise it’s out of season at mo but when in where can I get some?



Lidl do "seasonal squash", which change regularly, due, I'm assuming to whatever is in season.  I have picked up spaghetti squash there.

It's an autumnal thing.


----------



## Sally W (Feb 15, 2018)

That’s good to know. I’ll keep an eye during season - thanks!


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 15, 2018)

There’s a Polish shop in Oban now. High carb heaven


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 15, 2018)

We've had a Polish shop here for years due to the load of them that are here, cant say I've ever ventured in though as they make you feel far too uncomfortable x


----------



## Zillah (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm hungry


----------

